

db8 JSON database has been open sourced - hoodoof

db8 is a JSON database that HP has open sourced.  It comes from WebOS.  The question is, what might it be good for?  Anyone got any ideas for use cases for this database?<p>The documentation:
https://developer.palm.com/content/api/dev-guide/mojo/db8.html<p>The code:
https://github.com/openwebos/db8
======
hoodoof
Clickable:

The documentation: [https://developer.palm.com/content/api/dev-
guide/mojo/db8.ht...](https://developer.palm.com/content/api/dev-
guide/mojo/db8.html)

The code: <https://github.com/openwebos/db8>

